# Good Day on Sikes



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Got out to sikes at 10 this morning...lots of bait..medium sized mullet,finger mullet and lys everywhere..used live lys for awhile and caught about 4 spanish..my buddy showed up and he caught a few more then we started blackie fishing..caught 8 snapper all 11-15 inches..also caught 3 rat reds one small flounder and 3 LING..the small cobes are pretty thick..all blackies and flounder were caught on live shrimp..all reds and spanish were on lys..Another buddy caught a nice flounder about 3.5lbs on a live bull minnow..also caught a lot of finger mullet...kept the bigger ones for king bait..

Total Tally:

8 Blackies

3 Rat Reds

6 Spanish

1 Flounder 

3 Porkchop Ling

5 eating Mullet


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty good day!! I am thinking about heading out sometime this weekend. Have you fished out there after dark lately?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

No havnt fished out there after dark lately..Im sure the specks,redfish and snapper are still out there


----------



## Polish Guy (Aug 29, 2008)

I am new to the pier, does it matter much between the North side or south side of bob sikes bridge as to what you might catch?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

No I don't think it matters. There will be less people on the north side due to accessibilty but the fish will still be there. Last time I was out there there was actually more action around the north side but it all evens out.


----------

